# y'a des motards dans l'assistance ?



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

je souhaiterai passer mon permis moto. Aujourd'hui je passe le plus claire de mon temps sur un scoot 125.
J'ai envie de franchir le pas, mais que prendre ensuite (enfin une fois que j'aurai ce p... de code de m... et la conduite et les plateaux... :rose: je vais peut-être pas le passer après tout :rose:   )j'hésite entre un scoot Tmax500 ou une FZ6 ou encore une buldog...
bon vous l'aurez compris je suis très yam

le truc c'est que j'aime bien l'aspect "pratique" du scoot, mais le 2 motos sont pas mal et superbe de ligne.

si toutefois certains d'entre vous on eu l'occasion d'essayer l'une de ces trois machines, ou mieux les trois, j'amerai avoir votre avis sur la question !

merci


----------



## Trente-Trois (29 Septembre 2005)

Salut, j'ai eu il y a 3 ans une Fazer de 2001, je m'en servais au quotidien, et rien à redire, j'en étais amoureux. Les Fazer, c'est des valeurs sûres, après le T-Max, t'as pas les vitesses, tu ne ressesn pas aussi bien la machine qu'avec une moto.

La buldog, elle est sympa, mais c'est un "petit" moteur   

Trente-Trois


----------



## ficelle (29 Septembre 2005)

on en parle ici


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on en parle ici


heu ben non... je ne veux pas parler de motos en général, mais du cas particulier exposé plus haut


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je souhaiterai passer mon permis moto. Aujourd'hui je passe le plus claire de mon temps sur un scoot 125.
> J'ai envie de franchir le pas, mais que prendre ensuite (enfin une fois que j'aurai ce p... de code de m... et la conduite et les plateaux... :rose: je vais peut-être pas le passer après tout :rose:   )j'hésite entre un scoot Tmax500 ou une FZ6 ou encore une buldog...
> bon vous l'aurez compris je suis très yam
> 
> ...




Tiens v'la un topic qui m'a échappé 
Alors, je n'ai essayé que la bulldog: très sympa à conduire, une puissance correcte pour se balader peinard - largement suffisant - surtout pour commencer.
J'ai même failli l'acheter mais la provenance du modèle d'occasion et surtout son historique ne m'ont pas convaincu. J'ai trouvé que celle que j'ai essayée vibrait terriblement (et les twins je connais, mais celui là c'était massage de prostate en règle, surtout au lacher de gaz en 3e, soit très souvent). Je veux croire que c'était un problème inhérent à CETTE moto, et si tu envisages cette bécane, assure toi de pouvoir l'essayer avant.

FZ6: je vais bientôt m'en faire prêter un pour voir par le fils d'un ami, histoire de voir comment se comporte le nouveau modèle. 
J'ai essayé l'ancien qui ne m'a pas plu du tout, je n'étais pas à l'aise niveau position de conduite et le fait que la cavalerie soit haut perché ne correspond pas du tout à mon style de conduite. Cela dit ce sont de très bonnes motos aussi, là c'est juste personnel.
Tu risques cependant de te faire matraquer en terme d'assurance (bien plus qu'une bulldog qui a nettement moins de chevaux, mais pour un jeune permis moto, c'est vraiment une GROSSE différence)

TMAx: j'ai une connaissance qui en a un et qui en est ravi. Le truc ennuyeux c'est que c'est TRES volé comme machine... Ca marche du tonnerre et c'est clairement en matière de gros scooter le plus "sportif" et le plus performant.
J'ai tâté du scooter, à de plus faibles cylindrées et je n'aime pas, je ne serai donc pas objectif 

Enfin cela dit, même si tu es "très Yam" - je roule en XJR1300 actuellement, alors je vais pas cracher dans la soupe  - y'a d'autres bécanes ailleurs super pour débuter:

- la nouvelle bandit 650 est franchement sympa (abs en option)
- la honda CBF 600 est aussi un très bon choix (idem pour abs)
- la V-strom 650 est un super trail qui peut tout faire: tailler la route, faire de la ville, consomme peu et a le moteur de la SV650 - amusement garanti - j'ai failli en acheter une, l'essai m'avait vraiment convaincu, manquait les finances à l'époque et depuis j'ai eu l'occasion de prendre le XJR...
- justement la SV650 est aussi un très bon choix

Ca n'a l'air de rien, mais l'ABS sur une moto, c'est TRES utile, c'est le truc qui me manque sur ma bécane actuelle.

Mais bon, y'a un critère tout à fait essentiel en moto c'est de se faire plaisir, donc il faut aller là ou ton coeur t'emmène et que ton portefeuille ne t'interdit pas  
Mais avant d'acheter va voir ton assureur, tu risques d'avoir des surprises !

Sinon la Ducati Mostro 620 est super pour débuter - je regrette encore aujourd'hui d'avoir du revendre ma 600 de l'époque


----------



## alan.a (5 Octobre 2005)

Sans parler de modèles, je trouve que débuter par des motos aussi puissantes n'est pas une bonne idée.
Dans 2 / 3 ans, après avoir eu ton lot de frayeurs et d'erreurs de conduite, je ne dis pas, mais là ...

Je trouve une moto de 50 / 60 ch largement suffisante pour apprendre et se faisant plaisir ... ou perdre tous ses points en 3 coups de flash


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler de modèles, je trouve que débuter par des motos aussi puissantes n'est pas une bonne idée.
> Dans 2 / 3 ans, après avoir eu ton lot de frayeurs et d'erreurs de conduite, je ne dis pas, mais là ...
> 
> Je trouve une moto de 50 / 60 ch largement suffisante pour apprendre et se faisant plaisir ... ou perdre tous ses points en 3 coups de flash



Je n'osais suggérer une CB500 pour se faire la main: increvable, pas chère en occasion, ni à l'entretien et mine de rien ça marche pas mal du tout !

Bon, si le monsieur veut absolument de la yam, y'a bien la diversion 600, mais bon euh comment dire... non. Rien 

Ceci dit, j'en veux un peu à la presse moto en général et aux constructeurs en particulier, pour qui en dessous de 750cm3 (et encore), peu de choses trouvent grâce à leurs yeux... Ou alors on nous dira que ce sont des "motos de fille".... 

L'époque ou 350cm3 c'était déjà quelquechose est largement révolue... C'est bien dommage.

Cela dit ça bouge quand même pas mal du côté des "petites" (en fait moyennes) cylindrées: par exemple la nouvelle kawasaki 600 ou 650 va faire un carton monumental je pense.


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

merci pour vos conseils avisés, en ce qui concerne la Buldog et la FZ6 le vendeur Yam du coin m'a bizarrement plutôt conseillée la FZ6, car certes plus puissante mais la puissante étant plus haut perchée et le couple plus haut également font que la moto est plus "facile" car moins nerveuse au démarage, dans le sens moins en clain au cabrage lors de l'ouverture des gaz un peu nerveuse :hein: 

J'ai vu sinon la futur GSR600 de chez Suzuki, ligne magnifque super belle, mais niveau je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.

en fait j'aimerai un roadster pour le look, un moteur pas trop puissant pour me faire la main, mais du couple pour ne pas être obligé d'aller chercher la puissance en haut !
et si je suis vraiment raisonnable je choisis le T-max car il convient mieux à mes besoins au quotidien, mais le plaisir d'avoir une moto entre les jambes est... incroyable !!!  

Bref je ne sais pas trop quel est le meilleur compromis !


----------



## locheux (5 Octobre 2005)

ca fait 5 ans que j'ai le permis et je roule sur une fazer 600, bilan après 3 ans d'utilisation : nickel. c'est une très bonne moto, souple, nerveuse et bonne routiere, seul bemol les bas régimes ou tu sais jamais si tu dois etre en 2eme ou 3 eme;
par contre je suis d'accord avec Alan A, je te conseille de débuter sur une ptite machine style CB, diversion, ER5... c'est impeccable pour te faire la main et limiter la casse pour tes premiers Km; 
bonne route a toi


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos conseils avisés, en ce qui concerne la Buldog et la FZ6 le vendeur Yam du coin m'a bizarrement plutôt conseillée la FZ6, car certes plus puissante mais la puissante étant plus haut perchée et le couple plus haut également font que la moto est plus "facile" car moins nerveuse au démarage, dans le sens moins en clain au cabrage lors de l'ouverture des gaz un peu nerveuse :hein:




Je pense que ton vendeur doit avoir des quotas de FZ6 à vendre pour te dire des conneries pareilles...

Pour faire des roues arrières avec une bécane, faut vraiment le vouloir 
Même en étant débutant, tu ne feras de roue arrière que si tu le cherches vraiment, surtout avec ces bécanes !
Et si tu veux du couple en bas n'achète surtout pas la fazer qui a tout en haut... je trouve au contraire que c'est bien plus piégeux ce genre de répartition de puissance.

Et niveau performance, la bulldog ne tient pas la comparaison avec une fazer, même au démarrage... Non, faut arrêter ! 

Considère sincérement un achat d'une CB500 d'occase en te disant que c'est pour te faire la main 6 mois à un an: tu l'achètes à pas cher, tu la revends presque au même prix, ça te fait une première expérience qui te permettra d'aborder LA moto de tes rêves bien plus sereinement.
Et ton assureur t'aimera beaucoup !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'osais suggérer une CB500 pour se faire la main: increvable, pas chère en occasion, ni à l'entretien et mine de rien ça marche pas mal du tout !


C'est vrai que la nouvelle CB 500 n'est pas mal du tout pour débuter, en plus avec son chassis et une gueule de petite hornet..... vraiment très sympa !


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler de modèles, je trouve que débuter par des motos aussi puissantes n'est pas une bonne idée.
> Dans 2 / 3 ans, après avoir eu ton lot de frayeurs et d'erreurs de conduite, je ne dis pas, mais là ...
> 
> Je trouve une moto de 50 / 60 ch largement suffisante pour apprendre et se faisant plaisir ... ou perdre tous ses points en 3 coups de flash




enfin de là à s'endormir sur un bulldog 

Le FZ6 est sympa de ligne mais j'ai essayé celui d'un pote, je trouve la partie cycle hyper malseine au freinage ou en courbe (peut être la suspension réglée un peu dure, mais ça dribble).

Je parle pas du bandit, je fais pipi sur les suzuki 

Le choix entre un T-Max et une moto "normale" est pas évidant surtout si tu fais que du Paris. Si tu roules qu'en agglo je prendrais le scoot. Mais certains roadster sont quand même hyper agiles en ville (regarde le rayon de bracage et évite les carénés)...

Ma première moto : un 600 Hornet, même si je conviens que ca peut être dangereux en première moto, tout dépend du conducteur - prudent ou pas - mais y'a vraiment de quoi se faire plaisir dès que la route se dégage un peu 

Par contre je rejoint woulf sur l'assurance jeune conducteur avec les 90-100 ch... (attention d'ailleurs à ton assurance à ne pas mégoter sur les garanties conducteur/équipement).


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> (attention d'ailleurs à ton assurance à ne pas mégoter sur les garanties conducteur/équipement).



Et j'ajouterai ce que bengili sous entend: ne pas mégoter non plus sur l'équipement: bonne veste avec renforts épaules coudes dos (j'en ai une genre parka noire qui fait pas typé "moto racing de course bariolé" toujours pratique pour aller bosser) et surtout ne jamais oublier ses gants ! c'est con comme la moindre chute sans gravité à mains nues peut te raper les mimines et t'enquiquiner longtemps.

Eviter les tongs de zebig également 

Mais bon tout ça tu le sais déjà puisque tu roules en scoot'


----------



## alan.a (5 Octobre 2005)

Question assurance de débutant, le trail est vraiment bcp moins cher.
Faut aimer, mais je me suis vraiment amusé avec un Dominator (mono 650), aussi bien en ville (leger, position haute) que sur les petites routes de montagne (ça enroule à un point que je n'imaginais pas !!! et là même un FZ XRZ TX 12 ne peut pas suivre)

Lors de mon passage de permis, j'ai eu l'occasion d'apprendre (environ 120 h) sur un GS 500 (bof), un XJ 600 (bien pour les grands), une CB 500 (pas mal pas mal) mais j'ai vraiment bien aimer l'ER-5


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Question assurance de débutant, le trail est vraiment bcp moins cher.
> Faut aimer, mais je me suis vraiment amusé avec un Dominator (mono 650), aussi bien en ville (leger, position haute) que sur les petites routes de montagne (ça enroule à un point que je n'imaginais pas !!! et là même un FZ XRZ TX 12 ne peut pas suivre)



La dominator reste aujourd'hui encore une moto terrible: le look n'a pas trop vieilli, la moto vieillit bien (on dira ce qu'on veut mais Honda n'est supplanté que par une seule marque en matière de finition et vieillissement: BMW), et super amusante même si elle ne revendique "que" 45 ou 50 bourrins).
Et puis bon, le monocylindre, ça donne des coups de pied au cul et ça fait un si joli bruit...

En parlant de bruit tout à l'heure dans un tunnel je n'entendais plus ma bécane, assourdi par un bruit strident de scooter "à la djeunz" avec un pot ninja je sais pas quoi... On est loin d'une paire de Termignoni en carbone...


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

même en tombant deux rapports ?


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

merci à tous, j'en apprend beaucoup !!  d'ailleurs je vous est tous boulé pour vous remercier  

j'ai remarqué une petite dernière qui devrait être pas mal pour débuter, il s'agit de la MT-03, elle doit 45cv une gueule mixée entre un Buldog et une petite MT-01, bref ça devrait pas mal ! :love:


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> même en tombant deux rapports ?



 Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler et je précise que mon XJR est équipé de ses silencieux d'origine et s'avère très civilisé - la plupart du temps -


----------



## alan.a (5 Octobre 2005)

Par contre, il y a un truc auquel il faut penser ... surtout que tu as dû prendre le pli avec le scoot ... 

Top case ? valise latérale ? Sac à dos ? Rien du tout ?


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il y a un truc auquel il faut penser ... surtout que tu as dû prendre le pli avec le scoot ...
> 
> Top case ? valise latérale ? Sac à dos ? Rien du tout ?


c'est bine mon problème !! le scooter pour cela est génial, super pratique, excellente protection, et avec un top-case le look suit encore, mon problème avec les motos est que je veux un type rodster et les top-case sur ce type de machine  c'est franchement pas terrible, la synthèse de tout cela est soit le scoot si je suis raisonnable,   soit la moto pour me faire vraiment plaisir :love:  :love:  :love: donc la CB500 même si c'est un choix très raisonable, je suis pas sur, je préfère un T-max  

bref cruel dileme !! :rose:

P.S. : si j'étais plus expérimenté, la XJR me plairaît vraiment  même si elle consomme autant qu'un 4x4


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

faut pas exagérer quand même, sous la selle d'un hornet, y'a tout de même la place de ranger ses clefs !


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est bine mon problème !! le scooter pour cela est génial, super pratique, excellente protection, et avec un top-case le look suit encore, mon problème avec les motos est que je veux un type rodster et les top-case sur ce type de machine  c'est franchement pas terrible, la synthèse de tout cela est soit le scoot si je suis raisonnable,   soit la moto pour me faire vraiment plaisir :love:  :love:  :love: donc la CB500 même si c'est un choix très raisonable, je suis pas sur, je préfère un T-max
> 
> bref cruel dileme !! :rose:
> 
> P.S. : si j'étais plus expérimenté, la XJR me plairaît vraiment  même si elle consomme autant qu'un 4x4



Alors sur les top case: c'est clairement le plus pratique, parce que ça ne "déborde" pas en largeur 

J'ai privilégié le top case en fonction des attaches et de la façon dont la platine de top case était posée sur le XJR et c'est SHAD qui est arrivé devant GIVI par exemple, car ça ne dépasse quasiment pas. Oui c'est moche, mais c'est tellement pratique !
Et je peux toujours l'enlever, la platine ne se voit "quasiment" pas...
Eviter les top case à attaches déportée par rapport à la moto: d'abord c'est vraiment moche et ensuite bonjour les turbulences dès que tu roules un peu vite 

Et NON, la XJR ne consomme pas autant qu'un 4*4, crois moi !  en ville je suis à un peu moins de 10 litres (ce qui est énorme, je le conçois largement...) et sur route je tombe facilement à 8, 8,5.

autrement, sur un trail type DL 650 par exemple, la platine de top case se pose directement sur le porte bagage: esthétiquement c'est clairement le moins moche 

Tiens un petit exemple:


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

c'est vrai qu'il est bon ton XJR avec ce top case  

mais quand même ça consomme énormémant !!


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il est bon ton XJR avec ce top case
> 
> mais quand même ça consomme énormémant !!



Mais ! Pas plus qu'une varadero 1000 1e génération 

Sinon CB1300 ou GSX1400 consomment - un peu - moins grâce à l'injection...

Mais ce ne sont pas des motos de jeune permis, dans leur dernier guide occasion, Motomag les notait en tous cas la XJR: expérience conseillée (et je confirme  )

Ca n'engage à rien, mais lorsque tu auras le permis, va essayer la DL650  et la kawasaki ER6 nouvelle mouture, elle est terrible aussi


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il est bon ton XJR avec ce top case
> 
> mais quand même ça consomme énormémant !!



Ca dépend surtout de comment t'ouvres


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2005)

je vais continuer à creuser tout ça, je me suis acheté un guide avec tous les nouveaux modèles 2006 et ceux existant à l'essai. ça devrait me guider, mais si je n'étais pas raisonnable je craquerai pour FZ1 de chez Yam... trop Beeeeeeelle :love: 
mais pour une première moto  trop risqué, même si je suis quelqu'un de raisonnable !


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

Ecoute, la MT03 me semble un premier choix excellent, je ne pense pas que tu le regetteras.


----------



## AOSTE (6 Octobre 2005)

Motard maais sans avis ( je ne suis pas tres yam ) 

Fait toi plaisir c'est le principal et surtout soit prudent


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, la MT03 me semble un premier choix excellent, je ne pense pas que tu le regetteras.








Vu que dedans c'est le moulin du XT légèrement dégonflé, ça vaudra mieux que le FZ1 pour commencer  et là tu as une bécane dont le look te plait et en même temps pas trop puissante pour commencer. Oui, le bon choix on dirait


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Vu que dedans c'est le moulin du XT légèrement dégonflé, ça vaudra mieux que le FZ1 pour commencer  et là tu as une bécane dont le look te plait et en même temps pas trop puissante pour commencer. Oui, le bon choix on dirait


je crois que c'est effectivement un très bon choix !
reste le côté pratique qui me fait hésiter entre T-max et cette moto par exemple !  

pas facile, mais merci de toutes propositions  et si vous en avez d'autres n'hésitez pas, même si vous n'êtes pas très Yam !! :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, la MT03 me semble un premier choix excellent, je ne pense pas que tu le regetteras.





			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Vu que dedans c'est le moulin du XT légèrement dégonflé, ça vaudra mieux que le FZ1 pour commencer  et là tu as une bécane dont le look te plait et en même temps pas trop puissante pour commencer. Oui, le bon choix on dirait



Ouais,ouais, vas-y, là, tout de suite, entre midi et 2, ça part comme des petits pains    
non, sans blague, je crois que là, tu tiens vraiment une bonne bécane pour débuter, et la consommation ne pas être démente !!


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est effectivement un très bon choix !
> reste le côté pratique qui me fait hésiter entre T-max et cette moto par exemple !
> 
> pas facile, mais merci de toutes propositions  et si vous en avez d'autres n'hésitez pas, même si vous n'êtes pas très Yam !! :love:



On pourra te faire toutes les propositions du monde, rien ne remplacera TON choix et surtout ton coup de coeur, c'est important, surtout pour une première brèle 

Lorsque j'ai choisi ma dernière, la priorité c'était de pouvoir mettre un top case: exit donc la speed triple (raaaaaaah) ou la S2R (raaahhlalalala).
Si une sacoche réservoir peut te suffire, c'est déjà autre chose 

La protection aussi: c'est chouette les roadsters, mais ne va pas envisager faire sérieusement de l'autoroute avec par exemple => si c'est le cas commence avec un trail ou un truc semi caréné, tu t'en féliciteras 
C'est bon que moi je ne fais plus de trajets autoroutiers sinon je n'aurai pas pris un XJR même avec la petite bubulle devant qui va bien, ça le fait pas  - Mais j'ai été très mal habitué par ma RT 

Bon, tu viendras discuter au joe bar quand tu auras ton permis


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ouais,ouais, vas-y, là, tout de suite, entre midi et 2, ça part comme des petits pains
> non, sans blague, je crois que là, tu tiens vraiment une bonne bécane pour débuter, et la consommation ne pas être démente !!



Ouais, on te fait même le rodage si tu veux ! Sur 10.000 kilomètres, un vrai rodage quoi !


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est effectivement un très bon choix !
> reste le côté pratique qui me fait hésiter entre T-max et cette moto par exemple !
> pas facile, mais merci de toutes propositions  et si vous en avez d'autres n'hésitez pas, même si vous n'êtes pas très Yam !! :love:


Sauf que le MT-03 devrait faire 1000 à 1500 ¤ de moins


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que le MT-03 devrait faire 1000 à 1500 ¤ de moins


bah oui et ça compte quand même un peu !!


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu viendras discuter au joe bar quand tu auras ton permis


Yeaaaaaaahh la class !!


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2005)

bon dans une heure je file m'inscrire au permis moto   :love:  :love:  :love: 

plus je réfléchis plus je suis amoureux de la futur FZ1 de chez Yam, seul problème, c'est un roadster sportif de 1000 cm3   donc pas franchement recommandé pour débuter :rose: 

mais elle est tellement belle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2005)

et voilà je suis inscrit au permis... début des hostilités demain matin 8h !!  
2 heures de conduite puis 2 heures de code :hein: 


j'ai hâte :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon dans une heure je file m'inscrire au permis moto   :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> plus je réfléchis plus je suis amoureux de la futur FZ1 de chez Yam, seul problème, c'est un roadster sportif de 1000 cm3   donc pas franchement recommandé pour débuter :rose:
> 
> ...



Elle est superbe mais effectivement pas top pour commencer.  
Amuses-toi bien pendant ton permis.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je parle pas du bandit, je fais pipi sur les suzuki



Tu va voir comme je vais t'allumer avec mon GSX-R 1000 avec pot acrapovitch.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Vu que dedans c'est le moulin du XT légèrement dégonflé, ça vaudra mieux que le FZ1 pour commencer  et là tu as une bécane dont le look te plait et en même temps pas trop puissante pour commencer. Oui, le bon choix on dirait




Elle est vraiment génial pour un débutant.   

Bon, arrêté de me montrer toutes ces machines, je vais à nouveau avoir des envies. 
Il y a plein de nouveautés très sympas 

(en passant, j'aime bien la nouvelle Triumph Srambler)


----------



## MacEskis (7 Octobre 2005)

Permis depuis un an et demi.
Buldog depuis un an et un peu moins que la demi et que du plaisir, du couple en veux tu en voilà,
elle repart sur un filet de gaz.  Et elle se permet en plus de rattrapper certaines erreurs de débutant que je n'ai pas manquer de commettre
(remettre les gaz dans la mauvaise vitesse, freiner un rien trop tard ou trop tôt, arriver sur un rond-point trop rapidement et se dire oulalalaaaa...)
bref un régal.

En ville, pas besoin de jouer du sélecteur toutes les trente secondes.
Sur les nationales, son aire de jeu préférée.
Sur autoroute, la position très droite du pilote fait que le moindre souffle de vent pousse à ne pas exagérer question vitesse (ce qui n'est d'aileurs pas plus mal).
A deux, ma compagne m'a signalé qu'elle était très bien installée.
Consommation, dans les 5/6 litres au 100 avec une capacité de réservoir très confortable.

Voilà le topo.
A refaire : sans hésiter  
@pluche.


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2005)

merci 
j'adore lire vos remarques, elles sont très précieuses pour moi


----------



## bengilli (7 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu va voir comme je vais t'allumer avec mon GSX-R 1000 avec pot acrapovitch.




HOOOOOOOOOOOOOONDDDDDDDDDA !   

D'ailleurs je rebondis sur ce thread pour passer la seconde 

En deuxième moto (plus d'un an de permis en ayant sauvé sa peau à Paris) quels sont vos avis.

J'ai trois motos entre lesquelles j'hésite :

- Speed Triple 1050 (pas encore essayé, mais moto qui a bonne réputation dans le comportement )

- Passer sur le 900 Hornet (même caractéristiques, mais gain de couple et de puissance)

- BMW R 1150R Rockster (avec ce que ça sous entend de rouler BM avant d'avoir apprécié certains tappe-culs )


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ......- * BMW R 1150R Rockster* (avec ce que ça sous entend de rouler BM avant d'avoir apprécié certains tappe-culs )


Entre les trois ? n'hésite pas !!!


----------



## semac (10 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOONDDDDDDDDDA !
> 
> D'ailleurs je rebondis sur ce thread pour passer la seconde
> 
> ...


si j'avais un peu d'expérience en la matière j'attendrai un peu pour la yam FZ1 qui sort en 2006...
hélas mon inexpérience m'empêche d'y penser


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

Et que pensez vous de la Ducati monster dans la catégorie des 900 roadster ?
On la dit agréable à piloter !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOONDDDDDDDDDA !
> 
> D'ailleurs je rebondis sur ce thread pour passer la seconde
> 
> ...



Speed Triple, j'aime beaucoup.
900 Hornet, pas mal mais moins de caractère.

Bm un jour, bm toujours.    (j'aime beaucoup BM mais c'est un peu comme le mac, difficile de prendre autre chose après. )

Bref, pour le look la Speed Triple pour le reste la BM.


----------



## bengilli (10 Octobre 2005)

je suis en train de craquer pour le Rockster






Reste &#224; voir le financement maintenant 

Je vends un Honda Hornet 600 ann&#233;e 2003 (mise en circulation r&#233;elle 2004), excellent &#233;tat, 13000 km disons... 5000 euros


----------



## bengilli (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 900 Hornet, pas mal mais moins de caractère



ça dépend de quel caractère  disons que le 900 Hornet a plus "mauvais caractère"


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

Au niveau de la ligne, en efficacité pure, j'imagine qu'elle est supérieur. 

La BM est quand même terrible. 

Choix difficile.


----------



## bengilli (10 Octobre 2005)

va falloir en faire des concerts pour la payer


----------



## semac (10 Octobre 2005)

je suis en train de craquer pour Buell !!:rose: c'est ma femme qui va pas être contente


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

Arrêtez ces stimulis SVP !    

Je ne suis pas un grand fan de Buell mais elles ont de la gueule aussi.


----------



## bengilli (10 Octobre 2005)

et pourquoi pas le nouveau KTM  990 Super Duke tant que vous y &#234;tes 

http://www.990superduke.com/


----------



## bengilli (10 Octobre 2005)

Une campagne de pub qui incite pas vraiment &#224; la prudence...


----------



## alan.a (10 Octobre 2005)

Je leur avais bien dit qu'on ne reconna&#238;trait pas avec cette visi&#232;re un peu sombre...  

Sinon, la nouvelle BM K 1200 R est assez tentante !!!

Le proto BM GS que j'ai entraper&#231;u je ne sais plus o&#249; (reportage sur le mondial du 2 roues) me plaisait bcp bcp, mais je n'arrive pas &#224; retrouver la moindre info 

[edit] Bon ben je viens de trouver, BMW HP2 (pas proto du tout)... a c&#244;t&#233; d'une 1200 GS ... &#224; voir de visu


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

>


J'adoooooooooooooooore :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Une campagne de pub qui incite pas vraiment à la prudence...



Tiens, ils ont engagé Patrick pour cette pub. 
Il a souvent le même type de conduite.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le proto BM GS que j'ai entraperçu je ne sais plus où (reportage sur le mondial du 2 roues) me plaisait bcp bcp, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver la moindre info
> 
> [edit] Bon ben je viens de trouver, BMW HP2 (pas proto du tout)... a côté d'une 1200 GS ... à voir de visu



Elle est effectivement terrible aussi.


----------



## bengilli (12 Octobre 2005)

j'ai eu le concessionnaire BM au t&#233;l&#233;phone ce soir, il m'offre les pare-cylindres et une bulle basse... j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; l'ABS &#224; 1400 euros en cadeau


----------



## ficelle (13 Octobre 2005)

mon prochain deux-roues...







je vous fait une petite review en fin de rodage ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (13 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu le concessionnaire BM au téléphone ce soir, il m'offre les pare-cylindres et une bulle basse... j'aurais préféré l'ABS à 1400 euros en cadeau



Alors, alors, dis, tu l'auras quand ???


----------



## woulf (13 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu le concessionnaire BM au téléphone ce soir, il m'offre les pare-cylindres et une bulle basse... j'aurais préféré l'ABS à 1400 euros en cadeau



T'es sûr de pas préférer le R1150R "non rockster" ? 
Question de goût ceci dit... je dois me faire vieux à préférer le classique !

Puisque tu viens de la hornet, et que tu envisages quand même des joujous dangereux genre speed triple, je te conseille de bien essayer avant le rockster, pour éviter d'éventuelles déceptions dues au fait que tu n'auras pas un moteur "hyper rageur" façon hornet 900 ou speed.


----------



## bengilli (13 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Alors, alors, dis, tu l'auras quand ???



quand j'aurais vendu ma moto actuelle et que j'aurais les sous qui manquent


----------



## bengilli (13 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> T'es s&#251;r de pas pr&#233;f&#233;rer le R1150R "non rockster" ?
> Question de go&#251;t ceci dit... je dois me faire vieux &#224; pr&#233;f&#233;rer le classique !
> 
> Puisque tu viens de la hornet, et que tu envisages quand m&#234;me des joujous dangereux genre speed triple, je te conseille de bien essayer avant le rockster, pour &#233;viter d'&#233;ventuelles d&#233;ceptions dues au fait que tu n'auras pas un moteur "hyper rageur" fa&#231;on hornet 900 ou speed.




a vrai dire &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas retrouver une moto un peu plus soft (tout en conservant un potentiel d'attaque ) tant que j'ai un gain sur la partie cycle/couple.

Ceci dit, mon conseiller personnel BM (Alvaro de notre h&#233;bergeur Netsample) me d&#233;conseille d'acheter le Rockster qui est plus ou moins en fin de vie (nouveau mod&#232;le dans moins d'un an selon le concessionnaire) et d'attendre une d&#233;clinaison K. A suivre...

*Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse*





.


----------



## bengilli (13 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mon prochain deux-roues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu met combien pour faire Porte de Pantin - Porte de Gentilly à 2 heures du matin avec ça ?


----------



## bouilla (25 Octobre 2005)

Dites, j'avais envie de renouveler mon casque pour un modulable. J'avais envie d'opter pour un Airoh, le Mathisse pour etre pr&#233;cis, mais j'entend ici et l&#224; que l'articulation au niveau de la mentonniere est super fragile sur les modulables, et qu'au moindre choc, le casque peut casser en emportant la machoire au passage (et &#231;a m'embete :rateau: ), intox ou r&#233;ality d'apres vous ? 

Ps : je n'ai qu'un piti scooter 50cc...


----------



## woulf (25 Octobre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Dites, j'avais envie de renouveler mon casque pour un modulable. J'avais envie d'opter pour un Airoh, le Mathisse pour etre précis, mais j'entend ici et là que l'articulation au niveau de la mentonniere est super fragile sur les modulables, et qu'au moindre choc, le casque peut casser en emportant la machoire au passage (et ça m'embete :rateau: ), intox ou réality d'apres vous ?
> 
> Ps : je n'ai qu'un piti scooter 50cc...




Bon, je roule tous les jours en modulable et je ne m'en plains pas... 
J'ai un vieux Schubert qui est - en ce qui me concerne - LA référence en modulable.

Ceci dit aujourd'hui, il y en a de plus en plus et hier par exemple j'ai examiné le Nolan modulable d'un copain, pas mal du tout, j'avoue.

Niveau sécurité, tu n'atteindras jamais la rigidité d'un intégral, c'est sûr, mais certains casques s'en rapprochent quand même pas mal (et pour se faire emporter la machoire il faut plus que "le moindre choc" AMHA, même avec le plus pourri des modulaires !)

Va faire un tour du coté de Motomag.com avec un peu de chances ils publient sur le net leurs labos impitoyables. De mémoire sur les modulaires y'avait pas mal de marques qui s'en sortaient bien. Ceci dit, aucun souvenir de celui que tu cites.


----------



## bouilla (25 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je roule tous les jours en modulable et je ne m'en plains pas...
> J'ai un vieux Schubert qui est - en ce qui me concerne - LA référence en modulable.
> 
> Ceci dit aujourd'hui, il y en a de plus en plus et hier par exemple j'ai examiné le Nolan modulable d'un copain, pas mal du tout, j'avoue.
> ...



Ok merci Woulf pour ta réponse, je crois voir de quel Nolan tu veux parler, ils en font tout un gros marketing en ce moment..c'est vrai qu'il est pas mal...

Je vais de ce pas sur Motomag


----------



## MacEskis (2 Novembre 2005)

Je porte un EVO IV de chez BWM et il est vraiment très bien.


----------



## ficelle (2 Novembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> tu met combien pour faire Porte de Pantin - Porte de Gentilly à 2 heures du matin avec ça ?



il sera dans mon garage au mois de janvier... apres revision du moteur, on fera un chrono 

tiens, j'ai laissé passer çà...






deja 20 ans


----------

